# .....NEU EXPOSURE TRIKE.........



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

AND THE GRADES KEEP COMING


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'M JUST A VERY PROUD MOM :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT TRIKE IS SICK, AND THE MURALS TOO


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this trike is by far one of the sickest bikes to come out of the 818!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thats a nice story right there. great kid with great grades and a great trike to match. props to the girl and the family for there efforts and rewarding a job well done.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sweet trike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11603443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB LINA :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

one of the many positive things about lowriding!i did the same for my younger brother back in 97' nad now he's in college.big ups to you guys and hope to see you at a show soon :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 10:01 PM~11603423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE GRADES AND KEEP THEM UP................
.......THAT IS A BADASS TRIKE MAYNE GOOD LUCK IN THE FUTURE....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Good job. trike looks great


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 14 2008, 10:21 PM~11603599
> *this trike is by far one of the sickest bikes to come out of the 818!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

sick ass bike, looking forward to seeing it on sunday


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 15 2008, 04:23 AM~11604741
> *one of the many positive things about lowriding!i did the same for my younger brother back in 97' nad now he's in college.big ups to you guys and hope to see you at a show soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!! NICE BIKE!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2008, 04:43 AM~11604791
> *CONGRATS ON THE GRADES AND KEEP THEM UP................
> .......THAT IS A BADASS TRIKE MAYNE GOOD LUCK IN THE FUTURE....
> *


THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 14 2008, 10:05 PM~11603966
> *GOOD JOB LINA  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TURTLE AND EVERYONE WHO HAS PLACED A POST SHE IS HAPPY TO SEE EVERYONE LIKES HER TRIKE AND IT PUSHES HER HARDER TO EARN LASER CUT PARTS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 15 2008, 06:44 AM~11605192
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sick ass bike, looking forward to seeing it on sunday
> *


MIGHT NOT BE AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY THEY SAID BECAUSE OF THE MOVIE SHE WANTED ON HER TRIKE IT WONULD'NT BE APPROPRIATE. :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11605388
> *MIGHT NOT BE AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY THEY SAID BECAUSE OF THE MOVIE SHE WANTED ON HER TRIKE IT WONULD'NT BE APPROPRIATE. :dunno:
> *


Damm that sucks :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

job well done, bike looks sic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks real nice


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

The trike looks good Lina!!Glad to have you on my team!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11605388
> *MIGHT NOT BE AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY THEY SAID BECAUSE OF THE MOVIE SHE WANTED ON HER TRIKE IT WONULD'NT BE APPROPRIATE. :dunno:
> *


damn religious based car shows... :angry: 







i feel your pain though, i had my bike disqualified at a church run show a while back because they said my murals depicted demonic clowns... :uh:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 15 2008, 04:30 PM~11609852
> *damn religious based car shows... :angry:
> i feel your pain though, i had my bike disqualified at a church run show a while back because they said my murals depicted demonic clowns... :uh:
> *


LIKE WE TELL EVERYONE ....IT'S JUST A MOVIE!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 06:05 PM~11610245
> *LIKE WE TELL EVERYONE ....IT'S JUST A MOVIE!!
> *


and a rather good one at that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 11:01 PM~11603423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

You guys have come along way with Linas bike. She deffinetly deserves it. _ Being this my last post I wanted to leave it here. _ Tell Lina that her God parents are proud of her  and keep up the good work. Good Bless.....Jessie(T-Bird)& Family  

Jessie Out!.........................................................................................................


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Sep 15 2008, 10:05 PM~11613263
> *You guys have come along way with Linas bike. She deffinetly deserves it.  Being this my  last post I wanted to leave it here.  Tell Lina that her God parents are proud of her  and keep up the good work.  Good Bless.....Jessie(T-Bird)& Family
> 
> Jessie Out!.........................................................................................................
> *


I CAN'T BELIVE IT!!! I HOPE ALL GO'S WELL WITH YOU GUYS AND WE WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND WHEN EVER YOU NEED US!! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11603443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOPE YOU LIKE LINA


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11622503
> *HOPE YOU LIKE LINA
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty damn kool man!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 16 2008, 10:58 PM~11622578
> *thats pretty damn kool man!!!
> *


THANKS CHAMUCO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11622578
> *thats pretty damn kool man!!!
> *


x2


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11622503
> *HOPE YOU LIKE LINA
> 
> 
> ...


LINA LOST HER PET TODAY SO I CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW HER THIS TO PUT A SMILE BACK ON HER FACE..THATS REALLY NICE THANKS!! :cheesy:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA (Mar 13, 2008)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD LINA AND KEEP GETTING GOOD GRADES, THEY PAY OFF NOW AND IN THE FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 09:57 PM~11603380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's right homie , 
i did the same for my daughter 
it's called ceia's evil way's


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> that's right homie ,
> i did the same for my daughter
> it's called celia's evil way's


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 18 2008, 01:56 PM~11636658
> *that's right homie ,
> i did the same for my daughter
> it's called ceia's evil way's
> *


we all know that :uh:


----------



## Diamond Gurl (Aug 31, 2008)

The trike looks good ladies :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diamond Gurl_@Sep 18 2008, 06:55 PM~11639829
> *The trike looks good ladies :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11637117
> *we all know that  :uh:
> *


I'M BUILDING ANOTHER ONE ........
AND AIR RIDING THAT ONE TOO.....
FOR NEXT YEAR ........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 18 2008, 08:18 PM~11640110
> *THANKS
> *


A LITTLE HOMIE TOLD ME ....
MY DAUGHTER IS LUCKY TO HAVE A DAD LIKE ME .....
SO IS YOURS TOO .... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO ,.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 19 2008, 09:41 AM~11644381
> *A LITTLE HOMIE TOLD ME ....
> MY DAUGHTER IS LUCKY TO HAVE A DAD LIKE ME .....
> SO IS YOURS TOO .... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO ,.
> *


THANKS


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 15 2008, 05:50 PM~11610695
> *and a rather good one at that!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Sep 15 2008, 11:05 PM~11613263
> *You guys have come along way with Linas bike. She deffinetly deserves it.  Being this my  last post I wanted to leave it here.  Tell Lina that her God parents are proud of her  and keep up the good work.  Good Bless.....Jessie(T-Bird)& Family
> 
> Jessie Out!.........................................................................................................
> *


WHAT WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOUR LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that is a nice trike, congrats to you and your family on the wins.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11603402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, came out hella clean. Pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11679429
> *that is a nice trike, congrats to you and your family on the wins.
> *


thanks


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11717011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 11:02 PM~11603432
> *AND THE GRADES KEEP COMING
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SCHOOL IS VERY IN THESE DAYS CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 27 2008, 10:48 PM~11718450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCHOOL IS VERY IN THESE DAYS CONGRATS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

REAL NICE TRIKE


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2008, 07:56 PM~11717011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it thats nice


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Sep 28 2008, 09:41 PM~11724991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 28 2008, 09:48 AM~11718450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCHOOL IS VERY IN THESE DAYS CONGRATS  :biggrin:
> *


Damn extra credit even good job :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 11:22 AM~11739839
> *Damn extra credit even good job :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S OUR GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2008, 08:56 PM~11735027
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 1 2008, 03:32 PM~11752874
> *:wave:
> *


Supp Lisa,O & girls :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 1 2008, 06:44 PM~11754992
> *Supp Lisa,O & girls :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 3 2008, 03:50 PM~11772432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a nice trike.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:|


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 06:21 AM~11790111
> *TTT for a nice trike.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2008, 01:00 AM~11603416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit an Exorcist bike!!!! Thats sooooo awesome... My favorite movie of all times...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11804427
> *Holy Shit an Exorcist bike!!!! Thats sooooo awesome... My favorite movie of all times...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Oct 6 2008, 10:29 PM~11799339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: .....thanks..........and glad you like it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up guys and girls how you all doing if you need anything just holla


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11603613
> *thats a nice story right there. great kid with great grades and a great trike to match.  props to the girl and the family for there efforts and rewarding a job well done.
> *



X2!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11835411
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 11 2008, 11:39 AM~11838497
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2008, 08:25 PM~11876563
> *
> *


good to have us all together today :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 15 2008, 10:50 PM~11877945
> *good to have us all together today :yes:
> *


Hell yeah!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rvnge8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Big ups on the bike!!! I love it !!
Was gonna say it looks beautiful but looks scary too


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 16 2008, 12:50 AM~11877945
> *good to have us all together today :yes:
> *


What up guys, gonna be installing a two pump setup in a customers ride tomorrow, gettn them ready for La Gente car show in Imperial Valley Ca. N flyng out of Lax Sunday morning to Seattle for a Flow inc. waterjet Cad course. Will be there untill Friday evening. So call me 619 861 6551 after 5 30 pm monday so we can discuss the design for ur bike that TNT will create. So can't wait to talk to u to bounce some ideas around. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

If it looks this good on here its got to be way better up close. Nice job


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT MY GIRL


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Crazy ass Bike. Sounds on be bangin. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 20 2008, 08:05 AM~11917061
> *Crazy ass Bike. Sounds on be bangin. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 20 2008, 08:05 AM~11917061
> *Crazy ass Bike. Sounds on be bangin. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 20 2008, 07:17 PM~11923826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice trike!!! Love the murals!!! CLean and SIC!!!!!
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 21 2008, 08:29 AM~11928588
> *Nice trike!!! Love the murals!!! CLean and SIC!!!!!
> Keep up the good work!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11603402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ready to bring the heat on those parts, call me as soon as u can. Can't wait to get busy on those drawings. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

WILL DO :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Oct 28 2008, 07:30 PM~12000706
> *:wave:
> *


what up big dog........... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ALRIGHT LISA, THIS IS NOT GONNA BE THE CROSS I USE FOR UR FORKS, BUT I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE A PERFECT GIFT FOR UR DAUGHTER, CONSIDERING SHE LIKES SCARY MOVIES AND THE BIKE THEME IS PERFECT FOR THIS. SO CONSIDER IT MY GIFT TO HER FOR THE OUTSTANDING GRADES. :biggrin: I ALREADY HAVE SOME ILL DESIGNS IN MY HEAD FOR UR FORKS. I'LL POST THE CAD DRAWING FOR U TO CHECK EM OUT. LATERZ


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 30 2008, 02:37 AM~12013215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

She LOVES it and can't wait to have them on her bike thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Oct 30 2008, 09:25 AM~12014255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lisa, remember ur forks are gonna be way different, i'm thinking a cross implememted inside of it with bad ass tribal design wrapping it at a arch. I post up pics by Sunday of what i had in mind. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> What up big homie, shit i can't wait to see ur bike all done up in 09 homie. Gonna be bangin. Lisa told me ur gonna help her out with the trike also so hell yeah carnal we'll be talkn bout that soon also. :biggrin:
> 
> Yess ssirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds good guys.....neu exposure 2 the fucken top homies......and u no this man....... :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 30 2008, 06:46 PM~12020482
> *What up big homie, shit i can't wait to see ur bike all done up in 09 homie. Gonna be bangin. Lisa told me ur gonna help her out with the trike also so hell yeah carnal we'll be talkn bout that soon also.  :biggrin:
> Thanks Lisa, remember ur forks are gonna be way different, i'm thinking a cross implememted inside of it with bad ass tribal design wrapping it at a arch. I post up pics by Sunday of what i had in mind. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS JUST WHAT WE NEED TO MAKE THAT TRIKE WHOLE!!!!!!!!SOUNDS GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Oct 31 2008, 01:08 PM~12027351
> *sounds good guys.....neu exposure 2 the fucken top homies......and u no this man....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright guys here's what i've been designed for ur trike. It's a double stacked fork. I'm thinking we chrome the large piece and paint the 2nd piece to match or compliment the paintjob on ur trike. Let me know what u guys think. The second piece (cross) will have a qtr 20 nut welded to the back and the First piece (large piece) will be countersunk so u can place bolt with tapered head that will sit flush with fork from the back. That way we can chrome large piece and u guys can have cross painted to flow with paintjob. Let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 1 2008, 11:14 PM~12037341
> *Alright guys here's what i've been designed for ur trike. It's a double stacked fork. I'm thinking we chrome the large piece and paint the 2nd piece to match or compliment the paintjob on ur trike. Let me know what u guys think.  The second piece (cross) will have a qtr 20 nut welded to the back and the First piece (large piece) will be countersunk so u can place bolt with tapered head that will sit flush with fork from the back. That way we can chrome large piece and u guys can have cross painted to flow with paintjob. Let me know.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats on your win today Lina!!! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 2 2008, 08:20 PM~12042457
> *Congrats on your win today Lina!!! :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 you guys looked good out there today


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2008, 07:27 PM~12042535
> *x2 you guys looked good out there today
> *


Thanx bro, you guys looked good too! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 3 2008, 09:48 AM~12046108
> *Thanx bro, you guys looked good too! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THANKS!!!!!!!!
HERE IS A VIEW FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE TRIKE I'VE BEEN DYING TO POST ......IT'S WHAT YOU SEE WHEN YOU LOOK INTO THE MIRROR AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 08:53 PM~12052723
> *THANKS!!!!!!!!
> HERE IS A VIEW FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE TRIKE I'VE BEEN DYING TO POST ......IT'S WHAT YOU SEE WHEN YOU LOOK INTO THE MIRROR AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TRIKE :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 4 2008, 08:43 AM~12056475
> *:0
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12052723
> *THANKS!!!!!!!!
> HERE IS A VIEW FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE TRIKE I'VE BEEN DYING TO POST ......IT'S WHAT YOU SEE WHEN YOU LOOK INTO THE MIRROR AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TRIKE :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: ..............forgot about that


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 8 2008, 09:18 AM~12098478
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats to Lina "AGAIN" :0 :biggrin: on best trike @ Dukes burgers last night & 1st place @ the Traffic show!!You go girl!!!!Neu Exposure TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

trike looked good finally saw it in person !


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS AND THANKS TO THE GIRLS FROM I.NEED.A.FREAK FOR THE PIC'S WITH OUR TRIKE!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

AND THANKS TO THE MODEL MY LIL GIRL PICKED OUT!!








HE WAS HANDSOME :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Once again congrats.......next time Lena will take a pic with ACE!...


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 10 2008, 09:54 AM~12112654
> *Once again congrats.......next time Lena will take a pic with ACE!...
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 11:24 PM~12120544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up' pongan payasos :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 11:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Post your shit up hommie.....lets see the crap you got!  

Hatters will make you better


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 7 2008, 06:35 AM~12085443
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 09:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


DON'T BE SCARED ITS JUST A MOVIE!!!! HATING ONLY MAKES US STRONGER!!!!!! SO HATERS HATE ON!!!!!! NEU EXPOSURE TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 09:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Look at this dumb ass,what's the matter homie did you get whopped on at Dukes burgers or at the Traffic show?And you ain't seen nothing yet!!!Post what you got, pinche vato buey!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


This stupid Piasa cant even type right." 4 y's JEW HAS 2 HATES ESTUPID BIESH."


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


This is from the kids of Neu Exposure Bike Club. WTF! People hating on kids.:angry: :guns:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 12 2008, 10:43 AM~12134919
> *This is from the kids of Neu Exposure Bike Club. WTF! People hating on kids.:angry:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


You tell that pendejo!!!!


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 09:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


dont get mad because u lost 2 a 10 year old little girl homie she's just a kid....fucken loser!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'   pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I found this piasa's bike. make sure you notice the shiny shit around the radio and speakers.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Haha lina's trike will straight up beat that trike


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 12 2008, 06:18 PM~12139661
> *Haha lina's trike will straight up beat that trike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the "shiny" thing around the radio and speakers.:barf: ..........................
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 12 2008, 05:14 PM~12138934
> *I found this piasa's bike. make sure you notice the shiny shit around the radio and speakers.
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA ME GUSTA LA TAPICERIA DEL SWAP MEET,PINCHE VATO CHAFA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn poor homie probably regrets talkn out his ass now. Dats the problem with alot of these cats Alex. They real quick to let theyre feelns out on internet, but catch em in person and lookem in the eye and they're eye starts twitchin and lip quivering hahah. Seen it so many times fuckn chumps. Anyways trike is hella ill and can't wait to see it with all em "neu" goodies were makn. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 10:29 PM~12142501
> *Damn poor homie probably regrets talkn out his ass now. Dats the problem with alot of these cats Alex. They real quick to let theyre feelns out on internet, but catch em in person and lookem in the eye and they're eye starts twitchin and lip quivering hahah. Seen it so many times fuckn chumps. Anyways trike is hella ill and can't wait to see it with all em "neu" goodies were makn.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: Give me a call bro


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 12 2008, 11:34 PM~12142554
> *:yes:  :yes: Give me a call bro
> *


Damn dogg... break him off some already. :0 :0


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 12 2008, 06:14 PM~12138934
> *I found this piasa's bike. make sure you notice the shiny shit around the radio and speakers.
> 
> 
> ...


Notice the none matching rims.


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 12 2008, 06:14 PM~12138934
> *I found this piasa's bike. make sure you notice the shiny shit around the radio and speakers.
> 
> 
> ...



ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!! The words of Mario "I don't know how to act!" :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn what kind of drama is going on in here


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 13 2008, 09:22 AM~12145053
> *ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!  The words of Mario "I don't know how to act!"  :uh:  :uh:
> *


this bike suck balls dog!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :thumbsdown: :guns: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 13 2008, 04:54 PM~12148893
> *this bike suck balls dog!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


BIG O'S FAMOUS WORD'S [email protected]#$ YOUR LIFE FOOL!!!!!!!!!!
WE GOT'S TO KEEP IT PG-13 FOR THE YOUNG ONE'S.
AND LIKE THE KANGAROO'S SAY CHINGA TU :rant: 
SO TELL HIM TO HATE ON THAT. :angry:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 13 2008, 03:17 AM~12143280
> *Notice the none matching rims.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....Dam Amazon........Low Budget!

Not even a " daily driver " would be caught with non matchin rims like that :biggrin: :biggrin: ..........this shit funny


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 13 2008, 05:54 PM~12148893
> *this bike suck balls dog!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



Yup,  Yup!


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

those murals are sick!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 13 2008, 02:17 AM~12143280
> *Notice the none matching rims.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 02:12 PM~12158485
> *those murals are sick!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttmft!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Familia :wave: :wave:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 15 2008, 01:35 AM~12163487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right dog..in magazines already......


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 15 2008, 03:23 AM~12163637
> *thats right dog..in magazines already......
> *


   :yes: :yes:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:55 PM~12108786
> *THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS AND THANKS TO THE GIRLS FROM I.NEED.A.FREAK FOR THE PIC'S WITH OUR TRIKE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 10 2008, 11:28 PM~12120593
> *it's looks nice but the paint job is fuck up'  pongan payasos :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


NO MAMES GUEY ESE TRIKE ESTA BIEN CHINGON :angry: :angry: 

 TTT FOR THE NEU EXPOSURE TRIKE


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 18 2008, 02:20 AM~12188388
> *NO MAMES GUEY ESE TRIKE ESTA BIEN CHINGON  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> TTT FOR THE NEU EXPOSURE TRIKE
> *


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 18 2008, 12:20 AM~12188388
> *NO MAMES GUEY ESE TRIKE ESTA BIEN CHINGON  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> TTT FOR THE NEU EXPOSURE TRIKE
> *


thx homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 10:24 PM~12120544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your trike looks really good 


:worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 18 2008, 01:53 PM~12192860
> *your trike  looks really  good
> :worship:
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TO ALL MY "Anonymous" FANS..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 18 2008, 01:53 PM~12192860
> *your trike  looks really  good
> :worship:
> *


THANKS


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 9 2008, 07:57 PM~12108817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE LOVE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Damm Lisa........... :biggrin: ................You go Girl:thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 09:15 PM~12205845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12205845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

hello fuckers


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 20 2008, 02:10 PM~12212604
> *hello fuckers
> *


What up dogg


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 20 2008, 04:10 PM~12212604
> *hello fuckers
> *


What up ***! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 20 2008, 07:41 PM~12215760
> *What up ***! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Nov 20 2008, 07:41 PM~12215760
> *What up ***! :biggrin:
> *


want me 2 bone u down.....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 18 2008, 03:30 PM~12192633
> *thx homie.. :biggrin:
> *


DE NADA HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 22 2008, 01:18 AM~12227548
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Nov 22 2008, 03:35 AM~12228255
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt
:420:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys , just got back from TX today. Will kut ur stuff by this wknd. forks are gonna be hella clean, i'm gonna have Freddy Alfaro mural the kross (2nd pce) to make it look realistc. Will tell u bout it later. Peace


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning FAMBAM :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 25 2008, 03:27 PM~12256400
> *Hey guys , just got back from TX today. Will kut ur stuff by this wknd. forks are gonna be hella clean, i'm gonna have Freddy Alfaro mural the kross (2nd pce) to make it look realistc. Will tell u bout it later. Peace
> *


no problem, :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Putting Lina's trike to the top!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Let go to the top!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12333404
> *Let go to the top!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 05:24 PM~12348257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Neu Exposure TTMFT!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 07:24 PM~12348257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that is a pretty sexy picture!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Dec 5 2008, 09:46 PM~12350789
> *that is a pretty sexy picture!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 07:24 PM~12348257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 3 2008, 06:39 PM~12326958
> *Putting Lina's trike to the top!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wuz up guyz here's ur forks, just gonna weld the qtr 20 nut to the back of the kross and counter sink the fork and i'll b mailing em out to u soon. Also almost done cadding up the handlebars so we'll talk bout em soon. Thank u. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hell yeah those forks came out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 9 2008, 12:35 AM~12376032
> *Wuz up guyz here's ur forks, just gonna weld the qtr 20 nut to the back of the kross and counter sink the fork and i'll b mailing em out to u soon. Also almost done cadding up the handlebars so we'll talk bout em soon. Thank u.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12376032
> *Wuz up guyz here's ur forks, just gonna weld the qtr 20 nut to the back of the kross and counter sink the fork and i'll b mailing em out to u soon. Also almost done cadding up the handlebars so we'll talk bout em soon. Thank u.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn!!! :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12376032
> *Wuz up guyz here's ur forks, just gonna weld the qtr 20 nut to the back of the kross and counter sink the fork and i'll b mailing em out to u soon. Also almost done cadding up the handlebars so we'll talk bout em soon. Thank u.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AND THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!! BETTER THEN WHAT I HOPED!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 12:46 PM~12390092
> *AND THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!! BETTER THEN WHAT I HOPED!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 05:24 PM~12348257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 12 2008, 08:10 AM~12410504
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for my family


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Dec 12 2008, 07:31 PM~12416578
> *TTT for my family
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Toy drive......Oxnard


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 14 2008, 09:14 AM~12426423
> *Toy drive......Oxnard
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 14 2008, 11:14 AM~12426423
> *Toy drive......Oxnard
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt we go :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 14 2008, 09:14 AM~12426423
> *Toy drive......Oxnard
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE I LIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for our bike club.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Dec 16 2008, 10:07 AM~12445213
> *TTT for our bike club.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here they are , shipped them out yesterday so u should be receiving them by tuesday. Ur gonna luv how nice they look in person and they are extremely light (aluminum) Alright guys can't wait to get busy on them handlebars. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 19 2008, 08:29 PM~12479501
> *Here they are , shipped them out yesterday so u should be receiving them by tuesday. Ur gonna luv how nice they look in person and they are extremely light (aluminum) Alright guys can't wait to get busy on them handlebars.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12479501
> *Here they are , shipped them out yesterday so u should be receiving them by tuesday. Ur gonna luv how nice they look in person and they are extremely light (aluminum) Alright guys can't wait to get busy on them handlebars.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Johnny you got down bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12479501
> *Here they are , shipped them out yesterday so u should be receiving them by tuesday. Ur gonna luv how nice they look in person and they are extremely light (aluminum) Alright guys can't wait to get busy on them handlebars.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we're ready to see what you come up with. can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 21 2008, 04:13 PM~12491754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 22 2008, 03:55 PM~12501215
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 23 2008, 09:38 PM~12513200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx,you guys do the same :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

merry christmas guys


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 24 2008, 07:20 PM~12521049
> *merry christmas guys
> *


YOU TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

WHO'S READY FOR A NEW TRIKE!!?!!!?!!?
AND YOU KNOW AFTER WE'RE DONE IT WON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 05:44 PM~12554263
> *WHO'S READY FOR A NEW TRIKE!!?!!!?!!?
> AND YOU KNOW AFTER WE'RE DONE IT WON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!!!
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

IS THAT TRIKE RIDEABLE AM THINKIN BOUT GUTTIN MY FRAME LIKE THAT BUT DONT KNOW IF ITS STILL RIDABLE PLEASE PM ME ASAP


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 30 2008, 07:02 PM~12564308
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks!!!!!!!!!
and for all the haters out there, yah we're going to make this one so she can ride it.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 07:10 PM~12564407
> *IS THAT TRIKE RIDEABLE AM THINKIN BOUT GUTTIN MY FRAME LIKE THAT BUT DONT KNOW IF ITS STILL RIDABLE PLEASE PM ME ASAP
> *


both the blue and red are not rideable.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Ahh damm.......here comes another one! :biggrin: ............
Trucha everyone...................  



> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 07:44 PM~12554263
> *WHO'S READY FOR A NEW TRIKE!!?!!!?!!?
> AND YOU KNOW AFTER WE'RE DONE IT WON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 30 2008, 09:04 PM~12565901
> *Ahh damm.......here comes another one! :biggrin: ............
> Trucha everyone...................
> *


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY NEU YEAR TO THE LITTLE LADIES..YOU GO GIRLS WITH YOUR KICK ASS TRIKES.YOU SHOW THE BOYS YOU GOT WHAT IT TAKES!!!* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 1 2009, 10:45 PM~12582014
> *HAPPY NEU YEAR TO THE LITTLE LADIES..YOU GO GIRLS WITH YOUR KICK ASS TRIKES.YOU SHOW THE BOYS YOU GOT WHAT IT TAKES!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 07:44 PM~12554263
> *WHO'S READY FOR A NEW TRIKE!!?!!!?!!?
> AND YOU KNOW AFTER WE'RE DONE IT WON'T LOOK LIKE THIS!!!
> 
> ...


nice trike


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 4 2009, 10:10 PM~12608144
> *nice trike
> *


THANKS BUT WHEN WE'RE DONE WITH IT, IT WON'T LOOK THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ONLY







ON THIS PAGE
.....................TO THE TOP FOR MY LIL GIRL LINA.......................


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 9 2009, 12:50 AM~12650022
> *THANKS BUT WHEN WE'RE DONE WITH IT, IT WON'T LOOK THE SAME :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 9 2009, 07:43 AM~12651664
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SUPP FAMBAM


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

very good bike!cant wait to si it with the new custom parts


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 10 2009, 02:56 AM~12660824
> *very good bike!cant wait to si it with the new custom parts
> *


thanks


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 10 2009, 02:56 AM~12660824
> *very good bike!cant wait to si it with the new custom parts
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for the girls!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jan 12 2009, 02:56 PM~12681797
> *TTT for the girls!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 11:24 PM~12120544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 13 2009, 07:45 PM~12696631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 14 2009, 07:46 PM~12707503
> *:wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wave: :420:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

What wrong? is omar waking up to early know? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 14 2009, 09:46 PM~12707511
> *:wave:  :420:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 15 2009, 09:09 AM~12712502
> *What wrong? is omar waking up to early know? :biggrin:
> *


no!! it's nice having him more then half a day.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 15 2009, 09:09 AM~12712502
> *What wrong? is omar waking up to early know? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 16 2009, 03:51 PM~12725126
> *no!! it's nice having him more then half a day.
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 20 2009, 08:37 PM~12766652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

SUPP FAMBAM :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 25 2009, 03:04 PM~12810598
> *SUPP FAMBAM :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 26 2009, 04:31 PM~12821217
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 29 2009, 08:01 PM~12853112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: nice mural


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 29 2009, 06:01 PM~12853112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT For a great topic and nice ss trike. Thats what I'm talking about, a Family thing 100%!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 1 2009, 12:14 AM~12872432
> *TTT For a great topic and nice ss trike. Thats what I'm talking about, a Family thing 100%!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 1 2009, 12:14 AM~12872432
> *TTT For a great topic and nice ss trike. Thats what I'm talking about, a Family thing 100%!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up guys hows the family doing? Sorry it took me a while to Cad these , been spinning and spinning with work. So here are the final designs of ur handlebars. Total pieces are 4 (2faced handlebar plates, notice how i designed the grips into them, 1 center bar 1" knurled, 1 skull piece my compliments for laggin on u guys. I'm gonna weld the skull onto the center bar to really set them bad boys off) Alright Lisa get a hold of me so we can discuss the steering wheel as well. Thanks once again, peace. :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 4 2009, 06:05 PM~12908348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Pic Lisa :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 04:47 PM~12943755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What's up Neu Exposure Family, Alex ,Lisa n Omar here the pics as promised. U guys are gonna trip when u see how we fabricate the center bar for the Handlebars. :biggrin: 










Notice the little detail i threw in the HB of the kross to flow with the Forks.









This is what happens when u look at designs all day u start tripn on em, notice the tribal designs on the cheek bones. 









Let me know if i have permission to chrome them for u as well (180.00) or just polish and weld (40.00) i need to polish it b4 i weld in order to assure that all the crevices are polished b4 chrome because we're weldn some ill gussets on the faced part of the handlebar that attaches to the tube. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 8 2009, 11:37 PM~12948379
> *What's up Neu Exposure Family, Alex ,Lisa n Omar here the pics as promised. U guys are gonna trip when u see how we fabricate the center bar for the Handlebars.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 9 2009, 02:39 PM~12953098
> *nice  :0
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 08:56 PM~12998794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

my sons :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13114359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Feb 25 2009, 10:40 PM~13115511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, got a close up on the paint? looks like it says something. :cheesy:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Feb 25 2009, 10:40 PM~13115511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike Cesar :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 2 2009, 04:09 PM~13156456
> *Nice bike Cesar :biggrin:
> *


i'm glad to see you guys had fun out in AZ wish we counld have went. :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 07:22 PM~13158417
> *i'm glad to see you guys had fun out in AZ wish we counld have went. :cheesy:
> *


It was exhausting,but fun! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 2 2009, 10:14 PM~13161197
> *It was exhausting,but fun! :biggrin:
> *


It really sucks we counldn't go but the trike still hasn't got it's handlebars yet  so the next one for sure.  plus muche misses the boys, we went to the woodly park picnic and she thought the boys were going to be there when i told her u guys were not going to come she didn't talk to us the rest of the day. so tell the boys muche said hi.l :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:08 AM~13164055
> *It really sucks we counldn't go but the trike still hasn't got it's handlebars yet   so the next one for sure.   plus muche misses the boys, we went to the woodly park picnic and she thought the boys were going to be there when i told her u guys were not going to come she didn't talk to us the rest of the day. so tell the boys muche said hi.l :biggrin:
> *


Tell her the boys said HI :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 13 2009, 07:35 AM~13269185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

verrrrry nice bike



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 18 2009, 08:46 PM~13321700
> *verrrrry nice bike
> ttt :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 05:29 PM~13340811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T  
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13340811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRIKE  CLEAN BLAZER :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 21 2009, 08:20 PM~13349836
> *NICE TRIKE   CLEAN BLAZER  :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 24 2009, 09:39 AM~13373709
> *thanx homie :biggrin:
> *


t t t :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 24 2009, 11:39 AM~13373709
> *thanx homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## johann4u2nv (Nov 19, 2008)

THATS A SICCCCCK TRIKE KEEP UP THE GOOD GRADES!!!! MAYBE WHEN YOU GET OLDER YOUR DAD WILL MAKE YOU A NICE RANFLA. TTT


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johann4u2nv_@Apr 3 2009, 05:20 PM~13478161
> *THATS A SICCCCCK TRIKE KEEP UP THE GOOD GRADES!!!! MAYBE WHEN YOU GET OLDER YOUR DAD WILL MAKE YOU A NICE RANFLA. TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT for the Little Ladies :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Neu Exposure trike TTMFT!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13491537
> *Neu Exposure trike TTMFT!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 6 2009, 09:39 AM~13496490
> *:biggrin:
> *


  PROJECT '59 HAS FINALLY BEGUN! :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 7 2009, 07:17 AM~13505273
> * PROJECT '59 HAS FINALLY BEGUN! :cheesy:
> *


I know I feel the same way!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

bad ass trike bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 11 2009, 02:57 PM~13548010
> *bad ass trike bro
> *


Thanx man,it's my homies daughters :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Apr 13 2009, 09:26 AM~13560954
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 13 2009, 12:07 PM~13562430
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Supp ladies & big O


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Lisa n Omar, here's ur daughters clean TNT revised forks. I'll personally deliver these to u guys tomorrow. So i'll call u guys when i'm pulln in to Pro Hopper or maybe i'll give them to Turtle to give to u guys. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13602481
> *What up Lisa n Omar, here's ur daughters clean TNT revised forks. I'll personally deliver these to u guys tomorrow. So i'll call u guys when i'm pulln in to Pro Hopper or maybe i'll give them to Turtle to give to u guys. Peace.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever is easier for you, call me and let me know whats up thanks. see u later.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

i love my club........ :biggrin:


----------



## elpolloloco (Apr 19, 2009)

very nice bike..........


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpolloloco_@Apr 19 2009, 03:24 AM~13619950
> *very nice bike..........
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT................


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Apr 21 2009, 10:10 AM~13642609
> *TTT
> *


Ponte a trabajar pinch vato huevon :0 :roflmao:


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neu exposure socal_@Apr 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13662740
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Apr 19 2009, 02:41 AM~13619910
> *i love my club........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 1 2009, 07:40 AM~13753516
> *
> *


whats up alex


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@May 3 2009, 01:04 AM~13769342
> *whats up alex
> *


Chillin doggie


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :420: :420:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@May 7 2009, 06:30 AM~13813414
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: GOING TO POST SOME PICS OF THE TRIKE SOON.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO+May 5 2009, 03:05 AM~13788660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

WHATS UP NEU EXPOSURE 

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 8 2009, 06:22 PM~13831529
> *WHATS UP NEU EXPOSURE
> 
> :wave:
> *


What up LOCO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 15 2009, 10:17 PM~13902795
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@May 16 2009, 01:23 AM~13903437
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 19 2009, 06:16 PM~13939171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT....... :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT AT SAN BERNADINO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 24 2009, 10:43 PM~13987464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

CONGRATS LENA ON YOUR WINNINGS! I AM VERY PROUD OF YOU. IT WAS FUNNY WHEN WE HEARD YOUR NAME FOR BEST MURAL. WE LOOKED AT EACH OTHER WITH OUR EYES WIDE OPENED. WE LOOKED LIKE THIS :wow: :wow:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE
:biggrin: :biggrin: OUTSTANDING MURALS ON A BIKE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 3RD BEST IN SHOW








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 12:25 PM~14128046
> *CONGRATS LENA ON YOUR WINNINGS! I AM VERY PROUD OF YOU. IT WAS FUNNY WHEN WE HEARD YOUR NAME FOR BEST MURAL. WE LOOKED AT EACH OTHER WITH OUR EYES WIDE OPENED. WE LOOKED LIKE THIS  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 04:49 PM~14130896
> *:biggrin: 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: OUTSTANDING MURALS ON A BIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 3RD BEST IN SHOW
> ...


Neu Exposure TTMFT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 09:37 PM~14133919
> *Neu Exposure TTMFT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeahhhh that is one sick trike, great job guys. Was real happy for u guys when i saw Lisa walkn with that big Trophy!!!!! Can't wait to get busy on more stuff for u guys, we'll talk soon. Peace.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 05:49 PM~14130896
> *:biggrin: 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: OUTSTANDING MURALS ON A BIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 3RD BEST IN SHOW
> ...


CONGRADS !


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

CONGRATS


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Jun 9 2009, 11:31 AM~14139781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Jun 13 2009, 01:29 AM~14177907
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 07:34 AM~14193734
> *YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

X2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 8 2009, 08:19 PM~14418480
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 21 2009, 03:25 PM~14541728
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 23 2009, 09:40 AM~14560002
> *TTT FOR SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Aug 4 2009, 09:41 AM~14671177
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 23 2009, 09:40 AM~14560002
> *TTT FOR SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS
> *


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Aug 12 2009, 11:05 PM~14754356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 15 2009, 10:22 PM~14782022
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 06:49 PM~14130896
> *:biggrin: 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: OUTSTANDING MURALS ON A BIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 3RD BEST IN SHOW
> ...



ITS A VERY AMAZING BIKE CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for the Neu Exposure trike :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:54 PM~14834786
> *ITS A VERY AMAZING BIKE CONGRATS  :thumbsup:
> *


THX :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 1 2009, 07:30 AM~14946385
> *t t t
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Sep 14 2008, 08:57 PM~11603380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 4 2009, 12:44 PM~14982248
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Display & upholstery by OGDINOE1 :0 :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15023200
> *Display & upholstery by OGDINOE1 :0  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


yes my friend!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 04:49 PM~14130896
> *:biggrin: 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: OUTSTANDING MURALS ON A BIKE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 3RD BEST IN SHOW
> ...


t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 9 2009, 08:11 PM~15033802
> *yes my friend!!!
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15023200
> *Display & upholstery by OGDINOE1 :0  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRIKE IS IN THE SHOP!!!!! :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 11 2009, 07:07 AM~15049070
> *THE TRIKE IS IN THE SHOP!!!!! :0
> *


Getting ready for vegas huh!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

That looks clean. Who did the paint?


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 17 2009, 08:29 PM~15114425
> *That looks clean. Who did the paint?
> *


Rubio's autobody in sun vally
and their mural guy did the art all in one shop. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*AFTER "WOW"!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 03:46 AM~15125062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: hno: :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2009, 11:57 PM~15125090
> *:wow:  :wow:  hno:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 05:11 AM~15125235
> *
> *


 that's a hell of a great job !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 19 2009, 09:24 AM~15126424
> * that's a hell of a great job !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie,my homie's daughter really earned that bike :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 19 2009, 09:24 AM~15126424
> * that's a hell of a great job !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS !!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 18 2009, 11:46 PM~15125062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHAT IT TOOK TO GET THERE!!! CAN'T WAIT TO BUST OUT WITH MUCHES TRIKE.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 19 2009, 08:33 PM~15128540
> *MAN WHAT IT TOOK TO GET THERE!!! CAN'T WAIT TO BUST OUT WITH MUCHES TRIKE.
> *



KEEP ON GOING !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I SAW THAT TRIKE BEFORE IT HADE THE NEW FORK , HANDLE BAR ,STERING WHEEL & I WAS BLOW AWAY BY THE BODY WORK ON THE FRAME & THAT SUPER SICK PAINTING THAT IS 1 HELL OF A GREAT JOB & OF A TRIKE TO !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 19 2009, 08:33 PM~15128540
> *MAN WHAT IT TOOK TO GET THERE!!! CAN'T WAIT TO BUST OUT WITH MUCHES TRIKE.
> *


YO HOMIE DO YOU HAVE CLOSE UP OF THE SPROCKET I CAN'T REALLY MAKE IT OUT BUT HE LOOK REAL NICE ????  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 20 2009, 03:22 PM~15134425
> *YO  HOMIE DO YOU HAVE CLOSE UP OF THE SPROCKET I CAN'T REALLY MAKE IT OUT  BUT HE LOOK REAL NICE ????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I think I got one,I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 20 2009, 03:22 PM~15134425
> *YO  HOMIE DO YOU HAVE CLOSE UP OF THE SPROCKET I CAN'T REALLY MAKE IT OUT  BUT HE LOOK REAL NICE ????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yah i do here you go.








:biggrin: 
It's in the shop right now having more parts made...you know the finishing touches.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 19 2009, 09:49 PM~15130628
> *
> KEEP ON GOING !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YAH JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE IT'S TAKEN A LONG TIME...2 YEARS WE HAVE IN THAT TRIKE ....BUT HEARING HOW MUCH PEOPLE LOVE IT OR HATE ON IT MAKES US KEEP GOING. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:56 PM~15156154
> *yah i do here you go.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 'S REAL NICE HOMIE FIT PERFECTLY THE THEME OF THE TRIKE A HELL OF A GREAT JOB !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 08:03 PM~15156245
> *YAH JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE IT'S TAKEN A LONG TIME...2 YEARS WE HAVE IN THAT TRIKE ....BUT HEARING HOW MUCH PEOPLE LOVE IT OR HATE ON IT MAKES US KEEP GOING. :biggrin:
> *


YAH ANYWAY WE DO THIS FOR THE LOVE OF IT & FOR ARE SELF FIRST ,PEOPLE HAVE THE RIGHT TO LIKE IT OR NOT THAT DO NOT MAKE IT LESS OF A GREAT ACOMPLISMENT !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:56 PM~15156154
> *yah i do here you go.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM I JUST SAW THE PEDAL THEY ARE REAL BAD ASS HOMIE !!!! AND I CAN'T WAITE TO SEE YOUR NEW PARTS I'M SURE THEY WILL BE JUST AS SICK AS ALL THE OTHERS !!! THAT TRIKE IS REALLY HOT AS HELL !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 22 2009, 11:28 PM~15160995
> *DAMMM I JUST SAW THE PEDAL THEY ARE REAL BAD ASS HOMIE !!!! AND I CAN'T WAITE TO SEE YOUR NEW PARTS I'M SURE THEY WILL BE JUST AS SICK AS ALL THE OTHERS !!! THAT TRIKE IS REALLY HOT AS HELL !!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


AGAIN THANKS FOR THE POST, YOU GOING TO VEGAS??


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 01:46 AM~15125062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSS


----------



## alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 17 2008, 09:27 AM~11624408
> *LINA LOST HER PET TODAY SO I CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW HER THIS TO PUT A SMILE BACK ON HER FACE..THATS REALLY NICE THANKS!! :cheesy:
> *


hno: that was cool design and spooky man..but you know what I hate it abit because I don't like scarry things...but I still love your works lina, ass soon as possible it will be a headline on my blog.. :ugh:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 23 2009, 10:38 PM~15168778
> *AGAIN THANKS FOR THE POST, YOU GOING TO VEGAS??
> *


MAYBE NEXT YEAR IF I FIND THE $$$ FOR IT THAT'S A LARGE AMONT OF MONEY TO GO FROM MTL CANADA 2 VEGAS +YOU GOT TO HAVE MONEY TO PARTY TO DAMMM IT'S VEGAS THE CITY OF SIN :biggrin: !!!!! IT'S ALWAY'S BEEN MY DREAM TO GO THERE NOW THAT MY BIKE IS STARTING TO COME CLOSE TO THE LEVEL OF THE STATE BIKE WHIT A FEW MORE LITTLE THING YUP I SHOULD BE READY 4 NEXT YEAR!!!!! THX I HOPE 2 SEE YOU &YOUR BAD ASS TRIKE FROM HELL LIVE ONE DAY HOMIE !!!</span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 24 2009, 04:25 PM~15175480
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2009, 12:48 PM~15175739
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2009, 12:48 PM~15175739
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Supp homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 25 2009, 12:53 AM~15180631
> *Supp homie :biggrin:
> *


FINISHING NEW CADS FOR THE NEW PARTS OF MY BIKE !!!! 
& YOU HOMIE ??? BY THE WAY I REALLY LIKE YOUR CLUB THERE ARE ALOT OF NICE BIKE !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alchemist_@Sep 23 2009, 07:56 PM~15169544
> *hno:  that was cool design and spooky man..but you know what I hate it abit  because I don't like scarry things...but I still love your works lina, ass  soon as possible it will be a headline on my blog..  :ugh:
> *


  WHAT BLOG IS THAT??


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15171386
> *MAYBE NEXT YEAR IF I FIND THE  $$$ FOR IT THAT'S A LARGE AMONT OF MONEY TO GO FROM MTL CANADA 2 VEGAS +YOU GOT TO HAVE MONEY TO PARTY TO DAMMM IT'S VEGAS THE CITY OF SIN   :biggrin: !!!!! IT'S ALWAY'S  BEEN MY DREAM TO GO THERE NOW THAT MY BIKE IS STARTING TO COME CLOSE TO THE LEVEL OF THE STATE BIKE WHIT A FEW MORE LITTLE THING YUP I SHOULD BE READY 4 NEXT YEAR!!!!! THX I HOPE 2 SEE YOU &YOUR BAD ASS TRIKE FROM HELL LIVE ONE DAY HOMIE !!!</span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WOW :0 DIDN'T REALIZE HOW FAR YOU ARE.. THATS COOL THOUGH IT'S GOING TO BE MY FIRST TIME IN VEGAS THIS YEAR NEVER EVEN BEEN THERE BEFORE AND I ONLY LIVE A FEW HOURS AWAY,JUST I HOPE TO HAVE MY CAR READY FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 25 2009, 07:07 AM~15183089
> *WOW  :0 DIDN'T REALIZE HOW FAR YOU ARE.. THATS COOL THOUGH IT'S GOING TO BE MY FIRST TIME IN VEGAS THIS YEAR NEVER EVEN BEEN THERE BEFORE AND I ONLY LIVE A FEW HOURS AWAY,JUST I HOPE TO HAVE MY CAR READY FOR NEXT YEAR.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 25 2009, 11:07 AM~15183089
> *WOW  :0 DIDN'T REALIZE HOW FAR YOU ARE.. THATS COOL THOUGH IT'S GOING TO BE MY FIRST TIME IN VEGAS THIS YEAR NEVER EVEN BEEN THERE BEFORE AND I ONLY LIVE A FEW HOURS AWAY,JUST I HOPE TO HAVE MY CAR READY FOR NEXT YEAR.
> *


yup for me it's been like goal to rep my club in vegas 1 day!!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 26 2009, 10:01 AM~15192829
> *yup for me it's been  like goal to rep my club in vegas 1 day!!!!!:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

dide you get your new parts ???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 12:19 AM~15214135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15214501
> *      :biggrin:
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 04:41 PM~15219824
> *Supp LOC
> *


 it's coming along for the best slowly homie !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 29 2009, 09:23 PM~15225066
> * it's coming along for the best slowly  homie !!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 30 2009, 06:47 PM~15231504
> *It's all good homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15231801
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 4 2009, 03:18 PM~15264322
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 4 2009, 03:01 PM~15265410
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 28 2009, 08:19 PM~15214130
> *dide you get your new parts ???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yah i got them wil post them after vegas, but they came out sick!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

FUCK IT HERE THEY ARE.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 5 2009, 09:23 PM~15279020
> *FUCK IT HERE THEY ARE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> FUCK IT HERE THEY ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

& great job again !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 6 2009, 06:18 PM~15287129
> *& great job again !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 7 2009, 02:23 PM~15293254
> *:0
> *


 :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK AT VEGAS HOMIE !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 14 2009, 03:33 PM~15357540
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Congrads to Lina for her win @ Vegas 2009 2nd trike "full",Best Murals, & 3rd trike Best in Show!!!! * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2009, 01:32 AM~15362384
> *congradulation on all your wining at vegas !!!!!! i was sure you would do well that trike is so dammmm great !!!!</span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CONGRATS TO LINA TRIKE LOOKING REALLY GOOD


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

DAMMMMM ANY MORE PICS LIKE THAT AGAIN THAT TRIKE IS SICK AS HELL !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:03 PM~15363148
> *CONGRATS TO LINA  TRIKE LOOKING REALLY GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER+Oct 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15374698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Oct 14 2009, 11:03 PM~15363148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!!! I WAS SLEEP WALKING MOST THE TIME. BUT BOY WAS IT WORTH IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 16 2009, 02:21 PM~15380278
> *Nice pic Javier! :biggrin:
> 
> What up homie.
> *


SO A FEW LIL BIRDS TELL ME I NEED TO WORK ON A NEW DISPLAY.

SO LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN COME UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15380474
> *SO A FEW LIL BIRDS TELL ME I NEED TO WORK ON A NEW DISPLAY.
> 
> SO LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN COME UP WITH :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW & I'LL COME UP WITH SOMETHING CLEAN!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2009, 12:02 AM~15410250
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WASUP BRO !!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 12:04 PM~15435461
> *WASUP BRO !!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Supp Loc :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 22 2009, 10:50 PM~15439440
> *:biggrin:  Supp Loc :biggrin:
> *


you should go & have a look on my bike topic there is some really cool new stuff !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 07:19 PM~15439769
> *you should go & have a look on my bike topic there is some really  cool new  stuff  !!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15454823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Neu Exposure TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 30 2009, 10:52 AM~15515000
> *HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
> HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy Halloween!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 31 2009, 04:26 PM~15524449
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 2 2009, 01:16 AM~15533116
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Oct 30 2009, 10:52 AM~15515000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS!! THIS YEARS HOLLOWEEN WAS GREAT!! HOPE YOU ALL HAD A BLAST TOO. :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 31 2009, 04:26 PM~15524449
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE TOO.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 2 2009, 11:56 AM~15535897
> *THANKS HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE TOO.
> *


yup i sure dide & i'm turning 38 today !!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 2 2009, 08:29 AM~15536171
> *yup i sure dide & i'm turning 38 today !!!!!
> *


Happy birthday :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 4 2009, 05:43 PM~15564252
> *:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:
> *


WHAT UP ESE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 10:21 PM~15564740
> *WHAT UP ESE :biggrin:
> *


i just finish drawing new parts now it'S just to waite 4 them to be finish been made !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 2 2009, 08:29 AM~15536171
> *yup i sure dide & i'm turning 38 today !!!!!
> *


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR PARTS.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 4 2009, 09:29 PM~15566683
> *i just finish drawing new parts now it'S just  to waite  4 them to be finish been made !!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thx guys !!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 5 2009, 12:24 PM~15569718
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR PARTS.
> *


thx !!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
 HI GUYS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
wasup guys !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15604054
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> wasup guys !!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up how are things going?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 10 2009, 01:37 AM~15615979
> *whats up how are things going?
> *


yup big thing are coming for once a new seat by dtwist +new knocc off and a other surprice !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 10 2009, 01:37 AM~15615979
> *whats up how are things going?
> *


 wasup you guys if you wante to see there is some pics on my topic of 1 new part i just finish whit the help of my buddy !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15629528
> * wasup you guys if you wante to see there  is some pics on my topic of 1 new part i just finish whit the help of my  buddy !!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
wasup guys i wanted to thx you for the nice coment !!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH!!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE QUEEN OF MY HEART LINA!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 13 2009, 08:10 AM~15654385
> *HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH!!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE QUEEN OF MY HEART LINA!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Happy late Birthday Lina from the OGDINOE1 FAMILIA!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 13 2009, 12:10 PM~15654385
> *HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH!!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE QUEEN OF MY HEART LINA!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i'm late but happy birthday LINA from luxurious montreal 
& me D-ICEY-J !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15668765
> *i'm late but happy birthday LINA  from  luxurious  montreal
> & me  D-ICEY-J  !!!!!</span>   :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


*

LINA SAID THX GUYS!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Nov 19 2009, 08:28 AM~15713524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp LOC


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Nov 23 2009, 12:26 PM~15755511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHUT UP PEEPS* :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKS GIVING LIL ONES* :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING GUYS !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 26 2009, 09:40 PM~15794782
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING  GUYS  !!!!!!  :biggrin:     :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanx homie,hope you had a good one too! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:  
WASUP HOMIE !!! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 28 2009, 12:58 AM~15803999
> *:wave:  :wave:
> WASUP HOMIE  !!! :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 2 2009, 08:41 PM~15854101
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 7 2009, 05:22 PM~15904061
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: like i said it's work,work& more work on to the bike to finish the last thing i got to do but it's coming along preatty good   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thx you & what aboult you homie nothing new coming ???


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THIS TRKES ON HOLD WE HAVE TO BRING OUT OUR OTHER DAUGHTERS FIRST.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15924043
> *THIS TRKES ON HOLD WE HAVE TO BRING OUT OUR OTHER DAUGHTERS FIRST.
> *


really that's cool homie can waite see that !!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 9 2009, 09:26 AM~15924419
> *really that's cool homie can waite see that !!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YEAH THIS ONES GOING TO BE DIFFRENT TO SAY THE LEAST.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 10 2009, 12:37 PM~15936057
> *YEAH THIS ONES GOING TO BE DIFFRENT TO SAY THE LEAST.
> *


is it going to be a trike or bike homie ?!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 10 2009, 08:55 AM~15936243
> *is it going to be a  trike or bike homie ?!! :biggrin:
> *


TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 11 2009, 12:31 PM~15947353
> *TRIKE :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMM :0 I'M SURE IS GOING TO BE NICE AS HELL REAL TTT STUFF KEEP ME IN TOUCH ON THE PROGRESS HOMIE !!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 11 2009, 11:33 AM~15948971
> *DAMMMM  :0  I'M SURE IS GOING TO BE NICE AS HELL REAL TTT STUFF KEEP ME IN TOUCH ON THE PROGRESS HOMIE !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 03:45 PM~15969781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

A big marry chistmas and a happy holidays from me & all the luxurious montreal guys !!!!!  :angel: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 14 2009, 04:28 PM~15980425
> *Thanx homie *:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 15 2009, 01:59 PM~15987992
> *Thanx homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Dec 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15991058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

thx ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 31 2009, 09:51 AM~16144790
> * HAPPY  NEW  YEAR  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WASUP HOMIE !!!!!!    :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 7 2010, 12:52 PM~16215667
> *WASUP HOMIE  !!!!!!      :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

tt t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

WAS UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jan 15 2010, 12:31 PM~16299773
> *WAS UP!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wasup whit you homie !!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 15 2010, 08:39 AM~16299833
> *wasup whit you homie !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 23 2010, 02:09 AM~16382511
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  T T T !!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 10:11 AM~16385417
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    T T T  !!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 23 2010, 10:11 AM~16385417
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    T T T  !!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 26 2010, 01:14 AM~16412175
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WA<span style=\'colorurple\'>SUP !!<span style=\'color:blue\'>!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: </span></span>


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 28 2010, 09:59 AM~16440037
> *WA<span style=\'colorurple\'>SUP !!<span style=\'color:blue\'>!!! :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: </span></span>
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11603443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep it up it pays to do good


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 31 2010, 05:04 PM~16470730
> *:biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> T-T-T  !!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: SUP KEEP ON DOING YOUR TTT WORK :yes: :biggrin: !!!! BY THE WAY IS THERE ANY NEW PARTS OR BIKE COMING OUT ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16484071
> * :biggrin:  :wave: SUP  KEEP ON DOING YOUR TTT  WORK  :yes:        :biggrin:  !!!!  BY THE WAY IS THERE  ANY NEW  PARTS  OR BIKE  COMING OUT  ??????   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: 
  WASUP !!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2010, 11:13 AM~16572392
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 10 2010, 11:13 AM~16572392
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 19 2010, 09:49 AM~16661468
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 19 2010, 09:49 AM~16661468
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HELLO :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Feb 1 2010, 11:57 PM~16484071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 5 2010, 11:39 AM~16806054
> *:cheesy:
> *


NO NEW PARTS THIS YEAR ITS TIME FOR ME TO BUILD UP MY GLASSHOUSE SO MY LIL GIRL WILL HAVE TO ENJOY IT THE WAY IT IS........FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:42 AM~16837981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:40 AM~16837957
> *NO NEW PARTS THIS YEAR ITS TIME FOR ME TO BUILD UP MY GLASSHOUSE SO MY LIL GIRL WILL HAVE TO ENJOY IT THE WAY IT IS........FOR NOW :biggrin:
> *



OR MAYBE NOT?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 16 2010, 07:40 AM~16905273
> *OR MAYBE NOT?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 18 2010, 10:09 AM~16927362
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Youngfelon (May 22, 2009)

speechless nice bike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Youngfelon+Mar 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17027901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANX HOMIES,IT'S MY VICE PREZ'S DAUGHTERS BIKE...*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Youngfelon+Mar 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17027901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thx for keeping us on top


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: WOW THIS IS WHATS UP.I LOVE PARENTS OR ANYBODY THAT SURPORTS KIDS IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD TO MAKE THERE DREAM COME TRUE.LOVE THE TRIKE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 08:58 AM~17258415
> *:0  :biggrin:  :cheesy: WOW THIS IS WHATS UP.I LOVE PARENTS OR ANYBODY THAT SURPORTS KIDS IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD TO MAKE THERE DREAM COME TRUE.LOVE THE TRIKE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *



Thx shes worth every penny we put into her trike and then some....now she has her eyes on mommy 76 glasshouse. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:40 AM~17258825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHAAAAAAATTTTTTT THE :biggrin: SUPER NICE


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 21 2010, 01:40 PM~17258825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
hi i got to tell you again that trike is sick as hell !!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Apr 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17270229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX THATS NICE TO HEAR COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS A BIKE AS SICK AS YOURS.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTMFT* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

so lets see what else should i make for this trike any suggestions??


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17292286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:
NICE PIC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 08:42 AM~17329576
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> NICE PIC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 28 2010, 09:34 AM~17329489
> *so lets see what else should i make for this trike any suggestions??
> *


pinstriping??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2010, 09:42 AM~16837981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this trike ..i remember when it was setting differant and i liked it then 
too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and now :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:    
keep up the great work :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

THX THATS NICE TO HEAR COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS A BIKE AS SICK AS YOURS.
[/quote]
THX BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> THX THATS NICE TO HEAR COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS A BIKE AS SICK AS YOURS.


THX BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 05:19 AM~17338968
> *i love this trike ..i remember when it was setting differant and i liked it then
> too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> and now :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...


thx


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 28 2010, 08:34 AM~17329489
> *so lets see what else should i make for this trike any suggestions??
> *


Engraving......... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> THX BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 









:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
& AS FOR THE SUGGESTION ON WHAT YOU COULD MAKE ON THIS TRIKE I AGREED WHIT 
OGDINOE1 ENGRAVING WOULD MAKE THIS TRIKE EVEN MORE SICKER 
& THAT IS HARD CUZ IT,S ALREADY SICK AS HELL !!!!! 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Apr 28 2010, 08:48 PM~17337103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good :biggrin: might have to go with a little bit of each.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

GO 4 THE ENGRAVING THAT WOULD BE SO SICK !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
& A BIG HI FROM ALL THE LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB CREW !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 09:48 AM~17373441
> *GO  4  THE    ENGRAVING  THAT WOULD  BE SO  SICK  !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> &  A BIG  HI  FROM ALL  THE LUXURIOUS  BIKE CLUB  CREW  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


HELLO :biggrin: 
THE HANDLE BARS AND THE FORKS WOULD LOOK HELL IF NICE HUH?!?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 09:17 AM~17373203
> *sounds good :biggrin: might have to go with a little bit of each.
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 3 2010, 10:17 AM~17373203
> *sounds good :biggrin: might have to go with a little bit of each.
> *


hit me up..ill give you guys a good deal on the striping!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+May 10 2010, 03:10 PM~17445939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO+May 28 2010, 10:47 PM~17638405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPP HOMIES


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 11:48 AM~17738806
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup LOC :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17907407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 03:34 PM~17907407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HI TO EVERY-1 !!!
:biggrin: :wave: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
WOW AGAIN THIS TRIKE IS HOT AS HELL !!!
KEEP IT ON !!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THX!!! SAME TO YOURS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHATS UP


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 09:44 AM~17945064
> *WHATS UP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jul 6 2010, 09:12 PM~17979428
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 28 2010, 12:34 PM~17907407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TRIKE IS SICK!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18050739
> *THAT TRIKE IS SICK!!!
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 22 2010, 03:19 PM~18115143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

So the trike has been on hold this year but for good reason.................










this is the "Mad House" Linas Mommys car....Almost done!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:23 AM~18153091
> *So the trike has been on hold this year but for good reason.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 30 2010, 12:33 AM~18181319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 

A BIG HI FROM EVERY-1 FROM LUXURIOUS MONTREAL !!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
 :h5:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18181319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 08:06 AM~18215646
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...


Supp homie :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

congrats on the win mama!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 9 2010, 11:36 AM~18265512
> *congrats on the win mama!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 29 2010, 11:08 AM~18174152
> *TTT
> *


Bad ass bike who did the murals :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:33 PM~18181319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wrong topic this is it bAd ass bike who did the murals :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 7 2010, 01:36 PM~18251863
> *Supp homie :biggrin:
> *


WELL WE JUST HADE ARE 4 TH ANNUAL LUXURIOUS BBQ 
THER ARE A FEW NEW GOOD PICS OF MY BIKE ON 
MY TOPIC TAKING ON THAT DAY !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 9 2010, 09:31 PM~18271438
> *WELL  WE  JUST  HADE  ARE  4 TH  ANNUAL  LUXURIOUS  BBQ
> THER ARE  A FEW  NEW  GOOD  PICS  OF  MY  BIKE  ON
> MY  TOPIC  TAKING  ON THAT  DAY  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Cool,I'll check em out :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 11 2010, 12:27 AM~18280924
> *Cool,I'll check em out :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Wicked Bike


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Aug 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18271290
> *Wait wrong topic this is it bAd ass bike who did the murals :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


THX
SILE INK HE WORKS WITH RUBIOS AUTO BODY IN SUN VALLEY. :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Aug 11 2010, 09:56 PM~18290227
> *Wicked Bike
> *



THX :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 31 2010, 12:50 PM~18452282
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18181319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: doing the same thing with my sons for grades :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Sep 16 2010, 06:56 PM~18587054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Sep 28 2010, 07:09 PM~18687271
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


a big hi from all the guys of LUXURIOUS MTL 

& FROM ME D-ICEY-J !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 7 2010, 11:51 AM~18760599
> * :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> a big  hi  from all  the  guys  of  LUXURIOUS  MTL
> 
> ...


Supp LOC :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Sep 16 2010, 06:56 PM~18587054
> *
> 
> 
> ...




great job!! tell him to keep it up!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
  



A big hi from me & all the guys from luxurious mtl !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 24 2010, 02:00 PM~19154349
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 2 2010, 03:47 PM~19221718
> *:biggrin:
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 8 2010, 02:14 PM~19274533
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HEY
 
WASUP !!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 26 2011, 09:06 AM~19702375
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HEY
> ...


Supp LOC :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## duke12 (Feb 24, 2011)

that girl has a bad ass ass


----------



## duke12 (Feb 24, 2011)

sssdfgfv vvvc


----------



## duke12 (Feb 24, 2011)

i ment the magizine girl


----------



## duke12 (Feb 24, 2011)

i ment the girl in the magizine


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GETTING READY TO MAKE A COME BACK!LOL!

PULLING THE TRIKE APART THIS WEEKEND AND FIXING HER UP ..... GETTING HER READY TO HIT THE STREET WITH HER MOM AND DAD HARD THIS YEAR!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 7 2011, 10:02 AM~20282750
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

WHO IS READY FOR THE TRIKE TO COME BACK OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YUP MY BABY GIRL IS ABOUT TO MAKE A COME BACK!


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron (Aug 4, 2011)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> I'M JUST A VERY PROUD MOM :biggrin:


 wow thats sweet man good job !!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

thx!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave::wave:

HI EVERY - ONE !!! 

I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS ... AGAIN GOD I LOVE YOUR TRIKE IT,S SICK AS HELL !!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks! we are not going to make vegas sadly but i we be next year! have fun for us!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> thanks! we are not going to make vegas sadly but i we be next year! have fun for us!


 THAT SUCK BUT I,M GOING TO DO MORE SHOW IN THE USA NEXT YEAR AND MAYBE VEGAS SO I,LL SEE YOU ALL THENE !!!! YOU CAN COUNT ON ME TO HAVE FUN FOR LIKE 20 PERSONS IN VEGAS OH YEAAAH !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

lol cool have fun


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Out of retirement!! It's back MoFos!!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Out of retirement!! It's back MoFos!!!!*


:h5:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt.....................


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!uffin:*


----------

